# Audi TT-RS – The New "Ur quattro”



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Latest creation from AVUS PERFORMANCE is something special for all Audi fans, especially those who remember the Ur-Quattro with its blistering 5 cyl. turbo sound. The remake by Audi is better known as the TT-RS which shares the engine and of course the sound.
* Full Story *


----------



## TTracing (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Audi TT-RS – The New "Ur quattro” ([email protected])*

Holy macaroni!!!
So I guess you first have to buy an RS in Germany, at 65,000 euros ($90,000),
then spend an extra what 20k?...
Hey, it's only money, was saying a rich uncle...
Gorgeous dream...


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT-RS – The New "Ur quattro” (TTracing)*

Those wheels need to be sprayed matte white, then the big decal removed, and I'd really like it.


----------



## The Pretender (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Audi TT-RS – The New "Ur quattro” ([email protected])*

The RS have a stage 3 engine tuning @ 460 hp.
AVUS PERFORMANCE modifies the turbo, ECU software and the exhaust system from turbo back with racing cats.
The RS in the pictures still have the 245/30ZR20" Michelin Pilot Sport Cup+ tires on.
The road car will have as wide as 255/30/20 Hankook S1 Evo tires.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Audi TT-RS – The New "Ur quattro” (The Pretender)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Pretender* »_









I want this stance.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi TT-RS – The New "Ur quattro” (NeverOEM)*

It kind of looks like he's banking right so the left side of the car is under load.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

very probable, but I still want that stance lol


----------

